# Lidl Parkside combination cutter



## aideym (6 Mar 2014)

Just a quick post. I see that Lidl are offering a few tools up next Thursday. One is a combination cutter, a bit like a Dremel Trio. The only thing is I can't see any mention of the collet size. Has anyone had one of these previously who might know this information?


----------



## Ram64 (6 Mar 2014)

It mentions a shaft size of 4.8mm in the video 

Nigel


----------



## Ram64 (6 Mar 2014)

On the Lidl website that is ....sorry  

Nigel


----------



## aideym (6 Mar 2014)

Thank you for that. So pretty useless for getting accessories then.
Back to dremel it seems


----------



## MMUK (7 Mar 2014)

Parkside stuff is all well and good for odd projects but they really are a use once or twice and throw away item. You'll struggle to get any consumables for them, in some cases you have to buy branded stuff that costs as much as the machine did. Spare parts are non-existant too.

Yes they're cheap but there's a damned good reason for it.


----------



## Rhossydd (7 Mar 2014)

The Dremel Trio accessories will fit, http://www.dremel-direct.com/acatalog/T ... ories.html
But yes you're right, there doesn't seem much else available for it. Looking at the unit of the Lidl page a lot of component bits like the base plate look identical, so probably just some badge engineering going on there.
One of those tools looking for an application.


----------



## Tinbasher (7 Mar 2014)

Lack of spares isn't a huge issue given Lidls replacement policy which I have used and there was no quibble.

On the whole the park side stuff I have had has been ok quality for hobby use.


----------



## Ram64 (7 Mar 2014)

just had a look on the popular e selling site and the dremel trio bits are 4.8mm shank 

Nigel


----------



## steve596 (28 Mar 2014)

Ref the lidl slot cutter I,ve just bought a conversion collet 4.8 to 3.2 so it will use all the dremal cutters and tools not just the trio stuff it,s new zealand so bit pricey but I,m starting to like this little tool so worth it I think

Testntools


----------



## mailee (28 Mar 2014)

I have a parkside electric planer that is still going strong after 5 years, a Parkside workshop vac that is still working after four years but my Parkside 'Dremel' gave up the ghost on the second use! :roll: Oh well not bad for the price I suppose.


----------



## steve596 (28 Mar 2014)

Ebay search Dremel Trio Collet Adapter For 3.2mm (1/8") Shank Accessories



Glad to hear about the planer I just treated myself the other day, if any ones intrested the conversion collet for the combination cutter


----------



## JJ1 (28 Mar 2014)

> Parkside stuff is all well and good for odd projects but they really are a use once or twice and throw away item.



Not in my experience they're not and if they were only up to being used once or twice then they certainly wouldn't be covered by a three year warranty. Festool quality they may not be but for non-professional use they work very well indeed. I've got the detail sander, the orbital sander, the belt sander, the wet & dry vac and the router bit set. All have been owned for quite some time, have been used many, many times and all work perfectly. For the price the items cost, the use they get and having the piece of mind of a three year warranty, makes them a good buy IMO. The consumables are usually sold at the same time and for the small price they cost it's worth stocking up. They also tend to repeat the offers so extra consumables are never far away.


----------



## valvoltec (4 Sep 2014)

I purchased a Parkside sander 240v disc,i have used to finish several Wooden dinghy and the woodwork on two sailing yachts and also the topsides and hull.The last time I used it with 40 grit keying a hull inside for some bonding the bearings started to make noise I have had it and used it for around three years in a semi professional way.
I used to reckon on a sander a boat,I never got two boats from one sander.The only better one yet a makita palm sander 14 years old.


----------



## DennisCA (4 Sep 2014)

I am enjoying my Parkside 3.6V li-ion screw driver. Light and handy and strong enough for most house hold tasks. I have the way more expensive 18v makita impact driver and drill set too, but this little machine still finds plenty of use.

It also drives slower so it's more suitable for certain tasks, the impact driver has a tendency to speed away and strip screw heads.


----------



## doorframe (4 Sep 2014)

Got a few Parkside tools. Because they're cheap I don't worry about abusing them and give them a real good hammering. None have failed yet and I never had to use the 3 yr g/tee.

My makita combi drill was treated with kid gloves and failed within 18 months. My Dewalt 110 2kg SDS didn't last much longer. My Bosch (blue) 7kg SDS Max was hardly used during the 1 yr g/tee and failed after about 14 months.

I know which one(s) have given value for money.

Got plenty of other branded and unbranded tools. Some have been great and some have been poor. But you can't just say Parkside are rubbish.


----------



## Stu_2 (4 Sep 2014)

Agreed. Some of their stuff is great, as is my compressor from Aldi. It's longevity has certainly surprised me.


----------



## gillie (2 Oct 2017)

where do you get the 4.8 shank cutting bit for the combination cutter? I tried putting a smaller grommet in to accommodate dremil bits but the nut wouldn't tighten up enough to hold it.


----------

